# Anybody here Use their jeep as a small Lawn Rig in Spring Summer



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty much as the title says, does anybody here use their jeep as a lawn rig?

I know it has a low rating 2000# towing rating but I was adding up numbers and a small 5x8 enclosed trailer with a 52 in. stander. 21 push, stick edger, backpack blower, and weed whip would bring me in at about 1800#.

this a good idea, bad idea? for a 4.0, auto with a quality trans cooler added. and oh the trailer would have brakes. Any other mods that would help?

I keep getting closer to adding a Jeep but having it only used (business wise) during winter bothers me. If I could get more use it would make me feel a lot better.

Thanks


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 2005 jeep wrangler unlimited, 4.0, 6 speed. Pull a 4x8 harbor freight trailer rated 1450 lb, no trailer brakes.

Mowing I haul a 500 lb JD, 20" pusher, line trimmer, hand held blower, 2 gas cans. Handles is well. Stops well Plenty of power.

Once I had a 1 cubic yard of top soil, another time 2,250 lb of gravel size rock. Power was good. How ever I keep speed down for stopping.

Yes a 1/2 ton small block would be nice but the jeep is what I had when I started. 72,000 miles, no dents, no rust, clean interior, been very dependable. And no money to buy a pickup now along with the jeep is paid off. And I love to drive my route with the doors and side curtains off.

Wranglers are rated low because the lawyers don't want a heavy load behind an open top vehicle. But in England they sold the wrangler with a 3,500 lb tow rating back then.

Cherokee's had a 3,500 lb tow rating with the same engine and a unit body where the wranglers have a full frame.


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the reply. Isn't the unlimited the longer wrangler? I think that one is rated to tow 3500#.

Anyone else use their jeep as a lawn rig? Or at least have an opinion?


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

TJ's the unlimited is still a 2dr model with a longer wheel base so there is incresed storage space behind the rear seat then standard TJ models. JK's unlimited is 4dr models if I remember correct.

And your right the unlimited is 3500 lbs, regular tj 2000.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

Use my tj as a part time rig, tows a 3000 lb trailer fine. 1 mower, trimmer and blower.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Ive used my YJ with a 2.5l a few times last summer. wasnt ideal but got the jobs done when needed. I have a 4x7 tr4ailer thatll hold 2.5 yds of mulch, and a 16x7 double axle trailer that really works it, but still was ok for local driving. I have taken that same 16' trailer quite a ways (15miles of highway to the nursery and loaded it up with our cherokee which has the 4.0 and it did just fine, aside from braking. 

Yes I know I was overloaded, but was in a bind and rolled the dice. blah blah blah, got another truck now and wont need to do that anymore so i dont wanna hear it. just wanted to give a testimonial


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a 98 Cherokee and it is good for plowing drives and smaller parking lots but does take extra time with the 7' blade and it scares me to push it to hard stacking at the Quality Inn ,Gambling place and Church( those words just dont look right together ,that is unless ur Catholic LOL) that I have done with it,as I dont think the poly Home Pro 3000 Curtis is built for that,but it will get the job done.And if the Sno-Way with Down pressure is built stronger then that would be the way to go with a 7.5". for back dragging drives.

As for towing with the XJ it handled 4 yds mulch with a 6x10 trailor that has no brakes,But that was over doing it.I have also went on my route with that trailor and a 1000 lb. zero turn and all the extras with no problem at all and I may have had both zero turns with me before but cant remember for sure.You just have to put every thing in the trailor as far as gas cans and extra stuff,But they will haul a good load just gota whatch the braking with the heavy loads.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

Theres a local guy thats been using a grand cherokee to tow a 60" Z for years. Its probably a V8


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

snowpoe;1439296 said:


> ...And if the Sno-Way with Down pressure is built stronger then that would be the way to go with a 7.5". for back dragging drives.....


Sno-Way stopped making the 3-point mount for the XJ several years ago. I bought mine new in '06 on a closeout sale. You'll have to find a used one, unless Basher has one stashed away.

BTW, the down pressure is great for back dragging.

Fran


----------

